# A utilização do Google Earth (Meteorologia)



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2007 às 23:52)

*Dicas para utilização de dados do Google Earth* 



Para os que utilizam o Google Earth sugiro que, estando ligados à internet, entrem no programa e façam a selecção da *Camada Clima*. Depois naveguem ...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (5 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

olha eu utilizo muito o google earth, nem tinha conhecimento dessa camada sobre o clima


----------



## mvbueno (6 Dez 2007 às 00:37)

Eu também uso muito o google earth na ajuda de georeferenciamento de imagens de satelite. Também não conhecia essa Camada Clima. Valeu pela dica


----------



## Mago (6 Dez 2007 às 16:26)

Por acaso ja conhecia essa do clima e usava, é estupendo o google earth

Boa dica !


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2007 às 18:29)

A nível regional pode-se ter acesso a informações com maior detalhe, incorporando elementos do *Google Earth Hacks*.


----------



## PedroNGV (12 Fev 2008 às 04:40)

Olá companheiros!

Isto é estupido, mas não encontro a camada clima...  Já abri todos os grupos de camadas mas não a vejo! Estou a usar a versão 4.2. Podem colocar uma imagem que mostre onde está a camada?!

Obrigado!!

Abraço!


----------

